# Corn Syrup, Sugar Syrup, Fructose and Molasses in flavour concentrates



## yuganp (8/3/16)

I came across this while reading some stuff in the DIY section of reddit. This concerns me as I am diabetic and worry about how much carbs I intake.

Reddit Link

Another link on some flavours that contain these substances - http://juic.org/flavors/concerning-flavors/

I don't know what the effect on inhaling fructose/sugar does on blood sugar levels as some of us vape more than 10mls a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY (8/3/16)

mm thanks for the info, i'm not diabetic - however I am trying to watch my weight. Because on monday's I do my weigh in and if it is 500g more than the previous week I have to do a punishment after my hour training which is 50 burpees man. I've had to do it now twice in the past five weeks. So really this is helpful thanks.


----------



## stevie g (8/3/16)

Looks like Flavor West is the main culprit.


----------



## stevie g (8/3/16)

I don't think the concern here is sugar levels or weight gain, rather the inhalation of alcetaldehyde when the sugars burn off your coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (8/3/16)

Sprint said:


> Looks like Flavor West is the main culprit.


mmm, I wonder if it is only FW? I'm still busy reading the thread to see if FA+CAP+TFA also have the same substances.


----------



## NewOobY (8/3/16)

i see one of the people actually posted an easy to read flavor guide, here is a link.


----------

